# levelling systems



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can someone explain what the HWH stands for please? :? 

Cheers Dave :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
I just googled HWH and found this... http://www.hwhcorp.com/ , should have your answer in that lot somewhere mate.

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Keith, I had no idea it was a firms name !!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

You learn something every day mate :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like you are also at the bottom of a very long learning curve Dave, but it does get easier..... Promise :lol: 

Keith


----------

